# After D&C, how long for hcg levels to drop off



## MamaDee

Hi Ladies,

I had my d&c done on Friday, around 2pm.My Hcg levels were never dropping still increasing right up until then. I would like to monitor my levels and make sure they get down to 0 since we would like to try again, so I bought a bunch of dollar store tests. 

Did one tonight and got a blazingly dark positive, darkest I've seen actually and I did a test back at even 7.5 weeks it wasn;t even that dark and my hcg was beyond 30,000 at that point.

How long did it take you for your lines to start turning up much lighter on the pregnancy tests and or to eventually get a negative?


----------



## horseypants

i think it depends on how far along you were/what your hcg started at, but I did blood tests and it took about 2 weeks for them to go down from about 31,000 to 5. Sorry for your loss. 

:hug:


----------



## goldforever

Sorry for your loss ,mine took 2 weeks to get a negative test x


----------



## Bump2Baby

I had medical management friday and mine had already dropped from 28.6k to 20k by then so i hope mine will be 0 in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## MamaDee

Thanks ladies. :hugs:

Bump2baby: so sorry to see you also here. I remember you from another thread. I think we were in similar situations at one point. Kept having repeat scans which showed growth leading us to think things were good? So sorry we both had the same end result. Hope you are feeling well, and wish you well when you are ready to try again.


----------



## Bump2Baby

Yes I remember you hun, mine turned out to be twins for that extra kick in the gut!
Impatiently waiting for August when I hope to be trying again :)


----------



## MamaDee

Oh no! Double the hurt, so sorry to hear :hugs: Glad to hear you are eager to start trying again. I also want to be pregnant again immediately!


----------



## BumbleBear

I'm sorry for your loss. Mine took forever to drop - when I had my D&C the HCG levels were also still on the rise, it took around 6 weeks, if I remember correctly to reach 0. But I'm probably the exception, not the norm!

Best of luck!


----------



## MamaDee

Thank you. Wow that is quite a while. Unfortunately I think mine will be similar, the tests are again still coming back super dark unchanged.


----------



## robinson380

I had my d&c on 6/8/12. I stopped spotting on 6/15/12. I took a pregnancy test today to chech hcg level and the test was negative...yay! I hope my body will have a speedy recovery. It is strange to be so excited to get my period so I can start trying again soon :)


----------



## amjon

It would depend where your levels started. The doctor told me they should drop 50% every 2 days. Mine were at 22,000 when we found out the baby had died and 3 days later (day I miscarried) were at 9,000. A week later they were down to 900. He expects them to be at 90 today a week after the 900 and pretty much back to 0 by next week, so almost 3 weeks for me.


----------



## Bump2Baby

A doctor friend told me to get levels 20,000 to 2 it would take 2-3 weeks as they decrease at an average rate of every 30 hours xxx


----------



## 3xBlessed

So sorry to read of everyone's loss. I had a D & C on May 11 (10 weeks 2 days), baby had stopped growing 2 weeks prior (8 weeks 2 days) but I am unsure of my hcg level at that point. I do know that it was 33,000 at 6 weeks. This Friday will be six weeks since my d & c and I am still getting positive pregnancy test results. I really thought that I would at least have ovulated by this point, if not be pregnant again already.


----------



## Lottelotte

I am sorry for your loses. 

Lost my baby on 30th aug last year and i'm still waiting for negative! :cry:

Xx


----------



## amjon

Looks like mine isn't coming down quite as fast as the doctor thought. It was 900 last week and still 282 this week. He expected it to be around 90. We'll see what it is next week. :(


----------



## amjon

> I am sorry for your loses.
> 
> Lost my baby on 30th aug last year and i'm still waiting for negative!

What does the doctor say about that? It should be back to normal by now unless there is still something retained.


----------



## FeLynn

I had my d&e on the 5th of june and my levels are in the 200's


----------



## 3xBlessed

FeLynn...read your profile and we were due within a day of each other :hug:


----------



## Lottelotte

amjon said:


> I am sorry for your loses.
> 
> Lost my baby on 30th aug last year and i'm still waiting for negative!
> 
> What does the doctor say about that? It should be back to normal by now unless there is still something retained.Click to expand...

They say there are some microscopic cells deeply embedded in the myometrium. Nothing has shown up on either mri or u/s. 

Its now at 7 so hopefully it will be negative soon!


----------



## horseypants

3xBlessed and FeLynn, I was initially supposed to be due on december 3. when we saw the heartbeat, the doc changed our date to december 7th. i have cramps today and watery, light bleeding that's on and off. a very weird start to first post d&c af i think? 3xBlessed and anyone who did a d&c, have you had af? what was it like? 

:cry:

lotte lotte, you are very close to the base number. i think anything from 1-5 or 1-6 qualifies as non preggo.... i guess we have *some hcg floating around just normally. xoxxoxox


----------



## FeLynn

Lottelotte said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for your loses.
> 
> Lost my baby on 30th aug last year and i'm still waiting for negative!
> 
> What does the doctor say about that? It should be back to normal by now unless there is still something retained.Click to expand...
> 
> They say there are some microscopic cells deeply embedded in the myometrium. Nothing has shown up on either mri or u/s.
> 
> Its now at 7 so hopefully it will be negative soon!Click to expand...

that is a very low number. I know they say anything around a 5 is - for pregnancy.


----------



## Lottelotte

FeLynn said:


> Lottelotte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for your loses.
> 
> Lost my baby on 30th aug last year and i'm still waiting for negative!
> 
> What does the doctor say about that? It should be back to normal by now unless there is still something retained.Click to expand...
> 
> They say there are some microscopic cells deeply embedded in the myometrium. Nothing has shown up on either mri or u/s.
> 
> Its now at 7 so hopefully it will be negative soon!Click to expand...
> 
> that is a very low number. I know they say anything around a 5 is - for pregnancy.Click to expand...

Apparently 97.5% have a hcg of 3 or less - this is from the Biochemist at my hospital 

Yeah 7 is very low, it has been falling so very very slowly. At Christmas it was
89, then 74,66,58,54,49,38,31,28,19,12,7! These are spaced roughly fortnightly apart.

It may just stay at 7 and that's fine since it is so flippin low, although based on the pattern they think it may continue to fall to less than 5. Next blood test on sunday so we shall see!

It has been a long and difficult journey, and I miss my baby girl so very much. Its so hard when all you want to do is move on. I try and think of it as a little part of her still here with me. She wasn't quite ready to leave her mummy.

xx


----------



## Biotechick829

I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a D&C at 13.5 weeks the beginning of May. My HCG levels were sky high because of a placenta abnormality (baby had triploidy). Once my HCG got into the 100 range the dollar store tests really lightened up (faint positive, but could def see the line with color). It was still showing a very faint positive with an HCG of 23.

Just wanted to mention that right after the D&C your numbers should plummet right away (mine almost halved a few hours after the operation). Once you start getting below 1,000 the HCG clears a lot more slowly from your body.

May 6 (Pre D&C) - 562,000
May 7 (Hours post-D&C) - 290,000
May 15 (1 week post) - 3,406
May 22 (2 weeks post) - 444.4
May 29 (3 weeks post) - 113.3
June 4 (4 weeks post) - 58.9
June 11 (5 weeks post) - 23
June 18 (6 weeks post) - 11


----------



## 3xBlessed

I called my doctor's office today and spoke with a rude woman (not one of the doctors) who basically told me it was "normal" to have positive pregnancy tests for up to 8 weeks after a D & C and to stop wasting my money on pregnancy tests! I've been bleeding more each day since Monday so I am hoping this is a proper period that will "reset" my body and allow me to ovulate again!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Is the general rule once you get a negative your hormones are back to normal?


----------



## FeLynn

3xBlessed said:


> I called my doctor's office today and spoke with a rude woman (not one of the doctors) who basically told me it was "normal" to have positive pregnancy tests for up to 8 weeks after a D & C and to stop wasting my money on pregnancy tests! I've been bleeding more each day since Monday so I am hoping this is a proper period that will "reset" my body and allow me to ovulate again!

It is true you can have a + on a home pregnancy test for weeks and weeks after your miscarriage or d&c/d&e just depends on your body and how far you were. Sorry she was rude I would have been a bitch back and then made a complaint about her!:hugs:

I had no period for 15 weeks after my 1st loss. Little did I know I was pregnant, only could have gotten pregnant around the 10 week mark after my loss. it was the only time I "started" to have sex. I made my hub stop but I got pregnant anyway! didn't know it until I landed in the ER and then miscarried at home with my 2nd loss. 

I just lossed my baby at 13.2 weeks and my dr has yet to run any test what so ever not even to check my hcg levels, which kind of pisses me off. He seems so careless and he doesn't listen to me. I hate that I have to go back to him for my check up. I am gonna love to see his face when I tell him a week and a half later I landed in the ER due to a lot of blood loss and had to have 2 units of blood and had to have another d&e to get the rest of the remains out!!! I hope they have the results from my baby and can tell me something!

I know all my dates of when I have sex since I normally do not have it often and I have always kept track of my period and since having all these losses I have been paying extra close attention to my body!

Also ladies you should let your body heal. I was told to be careful with having sex right after giving birth, having a loss or having a d&c/ d&e due to a miscarriage b/c you can get pregnant very easy i think for the first 3 months after. I also know its best to give your body a month or 2 to get back on track. Good luck to those wanting to try again.


----------



## MamaDee

Thank you for all the replies ladies. :hugs: sorry to hear all the similar stories. 
My dr is not checking my hcg levels and I go away on vacation tomorrow. So far pregnancy test is still super dark 1 week post d&c but from what you all say I guess this is normal. I just want all the hcg out of my system so I can ovulate again!! I'm right in thinking that you can't ovulate until hcg is gone right?


----------



## horseypants

mamadee, i think *most* of the hcg should be gone before you o again, but not all! mine went down to a very low level within a few weeks, butyeah, during week one, it was still quite high and that's normal xo


----------



## 3xBlessed

So sorry you had to go through that FeLynn, what a shame that your doctor isn't following up with you especially since you have had more than one loss! Very insensitive! Will you be switching once you get the results from him this time?


----------



## FeLynn

3xBlessed said:


> So sorry you had to go through that FeLynn, what a shame that your doctor isn't following up with you especially since you have had more than one loss! Very insensitive! Will you be switching once you get the results from him this time?

I switched after my first loss but I was only able to find one dr that would take me. They are rather far and the hospital alone it about an hour to hour and a half away. I hope I can find someone closer if not Im afraid I will have to suck it up. I am requesting him to send me to a specialist since he thinks nothing is wrong. He hasnt even done any testing on me. He doesnt listen to me, he rushes me and cuts me off so I am really not happy with him or anyone else in his office I have seen both drs and all 3 mid wives. 

I just got the call my dr has the results and he will talk to me about it when I see him on Monday!!!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

FeLynn said:


> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> So sorry you had to go through that FeLynn, what a shame that your doctor isn't following up with you especially since you have had more than one loss! Very insensitive! Will you be switching once you get the results from him this time?
> 
> I switched after my first loss but I was only able to find one dr that would take me. They are rather far and the hospital alone it about an hour to hour and a half away. I hope I can find someone closer if not Im afraid I will have to suck it up. I am requesting him to send me to a specialist since he thinks nothing is wrong. He hasnt even done any testing on me. He doesnt listen to me, he rushes me and cuts me off so I am really not happy with him or anyone else in his office I have seen both drs and all 3 mid wives.
> 
> I just got the call my dr has the results and he will talk to me about it when I see him on Monday!!!!!Click to expand...

Good luck on Monday! I hope you get some answers!


----------



## FeLynn

I found out my baby was a little girl and she was normal she had nothing wrong, which leaves me with more questions then answers! I had blood taken today so I am hoping my hcg levels are way down. I am still bleeding from the 5th when I had my d&e then I had the repeat d&e on the 16th. Had a huge blood clot so I am hoping I stop bleeding soon and my levels are down to normal. should know by early next week. I am so ready for this process to be done and over with.


----------



## mummy to be

great thread. will i watching this one... I had D&C just over a week ago now and still get positive preg tests - no hesitation or chance of not seeing the 2ns line as it still comes us straight away. often before test line. :( Wonder when mine will start to drop. 

BTW - lost baby at 6w3 but found out at 9w4 had D&C at 10w1. 
HcG levels were still rising even up till D&C so not sure how long this is going to take to start dropping :(


----------



## FeLynn

as I think I explained at my scan on 6-1 I found out my babys heart had stopped I was 13.2 weeks and the baby measured correctly so it had just recently died.
6-4 I had a rescan to make sure there wasnt a glitch.
6-5 I had my d&e hemoglobin was a 10
6-7 my bleeding was horrible and belly was really sore on top of cramps dr put me on meds to help with the bleeding and to fight possible infection.
6-11 I was in a car accident
6-16 went to the ER b/c of the bleeding and hand fulls of blood clots and the pain and cramps. I needed 2 units of blood b/c my hemoglobin was a 7 and I had a repeat d&e. HCG level was 250ish
6-17 my dr had to put me back on meds to help with the bleeding.
7-4 I passed a really big blood clot dr did nothing 
7-6 Got blood work back my hemoglobin is an 8 seems like the blood I had on the 16th barely did anything for me, we dont even know what my levels were after I had the blood transfusion b/c they never drew my blood again. My HCG level is a 7

still waiting to stop bleeding so hopefully I can get back to a normal period. I had pregnancy signs all the way up until the week of my 2nd d&e. My morning sickness faded a little before my first d&e but went a away completely after a couple days.


----------



## 3xBlessed

FeLynn, my heart breaks for you! You've been through too much! I hope you stop bleeding soon and get the healthy baby and pregnancy you deserve!


----------



## JenX

It took 19 days for my levels to go down from 19,000+ to 7. After the D&C, I went for the first blood test 4 days later and they were at ~1,500. After that they dropped slowly but steadily.


----------



## Preciousone

I had my Eprc on the 21st June my hcg was 1043 last Wednesday ;( I then had retests 2 days later and finally coming down to 792 I'm going for more tests today, I hope yours returned to normal it's almost a month for me. 

Ultra sound showed small remains left ggrrrrr makes me angry like we haven't experienced enough


----------



## amjon

Preciousone said:


> I had my Eprc on the 21st June my hcg was 1043 last Wednesday ;( I then had retests 2 days later and finally coming down to 792 I'm going for more tests today, I hope yours returned to normal it's almost a month for me.
> 
> Ultra sound showed small remains left ggrrrrr makes me angry like we haven't experienced enough

That's not too bad. I miscarried on 6/4 and finally last Thursday my hcg was below 5, so I'm done with weekly tests. :thumbup: It went down pretty slowly. :(


----------



## Preciousone

Levels are 465 as of yesterday ;) Dr said to leave it for 2 weeks and test again fx it's a negative ;) what birthing control do you all suggest for 2-3 months only ? X


----------



## amjon

Preciousone said:


> Levels are 465 as of yesterday ;) Dr said to leave it for 2 weeks and test again fx it's a negative ;) what birthing control do you all suggest for 2-3 months only ? X

We're trying again (was actually hoping to not even get AF, but she's arrived already) so not using anything. You could go with condoms though.


----------



## Glowstar

Firstly, sorry for all your losses :hugs:

Not sure if this will help anyone but on 17th June last year I had a MC, my HCG levels were well above 25000. I had an emergency D&C and a 5 unit blood transfusion. I decided because of my age (40) that I would not wait but did continue to test myself to see if the HCG had cleared from my system.
On the 8th July I had a negative test.
On the 16th July I began to experience weird pregnancy symptoms.
So I took another test = positive.
I was pregnant again just 4 weeks after my D&C, we had only DTD once! (we tried for 8 months previously) 
The details are in my signature.

Good luck and god bless to all of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

5 weeks after my d&c I still had a positive although faint...

6 weeks past d&c my positives started getting darker and I was pregnant again, though sadly I'm currently miscarrying that pregnancy :(


----------



## Preciousone

Babee I'm so sorry to hear of your loss ;(


----------



## Sakura_Saku

I just home from the hospital where I had mine done. They kept me overnight because I had a really strangely hidden blighted ovum, and since my levels were still high enough for me to test positive, they wanted to keep me around to make sure I wouldn't need emergency surgery for an ectopic pregnancy (they thought what they were seeing was so unusual, it might even be a pseudo-sac of some kind, or fluid). I had the d&c done at about 12:30 (lunch time) yesterday, and they tested me this morning at 8am. My levels had totally plummeted....So yeah, pretty fast. I bet had they tested me even yesterday, a significant drop would have shown up.


----------



## Biotechick829

Glowstar said:


> Firstly, sorry for all your losses :hugs:
> 
> Not sure if this will help anyone but on 17th June last year I had a MC, my HCG levels were well above 25000. I had an emergency D&C and a 5 unit blood transfusion. I decided because of my age (40) that I would not wait but did continue to test myself to see if the HCG had cleared from my system.
> On the 8th July I had a negative test.
> On the 16th July I began to experience weird pregnancy symptoms.
> So I took another test = positive.
> I was pregnant again just 4 weeks after my D&C, we had only DTD once! (we tried for 8 months previously)
> The details are in my signature.
> 
> Good luck and god bless to all of you :hugs::hugs:

As much as I'm sorry for your loss, I just wanted to point out how hopeful and helpful your story is.

It's awful you had to have a blood transfusion, but it was a blessing in disguise. Having it basically cleared out most if not all of the HCG in your blood/system immediately. Without it it could have taken much longer for your levels to drop.

So very happy that your rainbow baby found you so quickly :)


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Bio - that's why I posted it, hoping to give some of you ladies encouragement and hope.

Having a MC is a horrible experience and I honestly didn't realise how painful and emotional it is until I had one myself. So I salute all you ladies going through it now or who have been through it and hope my story gives someone hope to carry on TTC :hugs::hugs:


----------

